# White's tree frog growth rates



## wahwahjojo (May 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

On Saturday I bought a stunning baby turquoise blue White's tree frog. I am delighted with her and will keep her in her own viv until she is big enough to live with my 3 inch long adult White's.

I would like some info on what her growth rate is likely to be so I can predict when she'll be able to go in the adult viv. She is currently 2 or 3 months old as a froglet and is just over an inch long. What size is she likey to be when she's six months old? What size is she likely to be by Christmas, and how big when she turns one yr old?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

wahwahjojo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On Saturday I bought a stunning baby turquoise blue White's tree frog. I am delighted with her and will keep her in her own viv until she is big enough to live with my 3 inch long adult White's.
> 
> ...


They grow super quick. 4 or 5 months and she'll be adult size I'd say.


----------



## wahwahjojo (May 17, 2010)

Wow! I'm so excited! I will put some pics of her up soon..I would also be interested to see pics of other forum users wtf at different stages if you have any


----------

